# Wouldn't you know it...



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like the weather is gonna be $H!T for fishing this weekend. :doh I might go anyway.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Flounder Assassin and myself are going to be on the water Friday night weather permitting..... Gonna try and find this elusive beach called....."Grannys Beach"""" Seems to be a hot beach this time of year..... tried to google earth it but kept drawing a blank. Wish us luck.oke


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, I was hoping to get offshore around the edge and messw/ some deeper stuffwith a back up plan of maybe diving 5 or 6 miles out of perdido pass. Scrapped both those ideas due to wx. My tertiary plan to gig some flatties is being put off as well for wx andadditional obligations. :banghead 

I'm itching to do something, but will have to wait.

Good luck on Granny's Beach. :letsparty 

Happy St. Patty's Weekend. 

p.s. Your report will have to tide me over till I get to go. :baby


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (3/13/2008)*Flounder Assassin and myself are going to be on the water Friday night weather permitting..... Gonna try and find this elusive beach called....."Grannys Beach"""" Seems to be a hot beach this time of year..... tried to google earth it but kept drawing a blank. Wish us luck.oke


MR, If you find granny's beach, I'll give you a 12 pack for the numbers :letsdrink

Try to keep count of the fish in the cooler to oke


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (3/14/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Midnight Rider (3/13/2008)*Flounder Assassin and myself are going to be on the water Friday night weather permitting..... Gonna try and find this elusive beach called....."Grannys Beach"""" Seems to be a hot beach this time of year..... tried to google earth it but kept drawing a blank. Wish us luck.oke
> ...


If I can find "Granny's Beach the numbers will cost at least a 24 pack.... I will try and keep better count tonight. Dont want to misslead anyone:moon:moon:moon


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, Ya'll have any luck ?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I will have to let Flounda Assassin tell the story. It is a touchy subject.:banghead


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I know where granny's is.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok....Flounder Assassin has had plenty of time to speak up.... To start with we got to the launch only to realise we forgot the spot light. Back to the house we go. Finnaly get back to the launch to do some fishing. The bay is ruff as shit. The lights on the front of his boat are taking a beating to the point that one comes loose and is hanging on only by the wires. Stop the boat and fix the light. I asked him he he wanted to continue on towards our destination and he said what the hell we are almost there so back on plain I go..... (I was driving his boat). After we get back on plain and the boat slams down on about 3 more waves the trolling motor falls off of the boat into the bay. So the night was over at this point before we ever got started. We turned around and headed back to the boat ramp. To top of the night when we pulled up at the boat ramp the Game warrden was there checking license and life jackets. We didnt get skunked though. As we were launching the boat friday night there was a guy just leaving and he gave us the only flounder he had. It was one of those nights were we should have stayed home. If any body knows of any sales going on for tiller handle trolling motors this weekend how about letting Flounda Assassin no.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn it man. Want to use my screen name for a while "Murphy's Law" oke

Pm me, I know some one that has a 12 volt T/M he will sale at a good price that has been used maybe 2 times.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Man that bites! Was that a clamp on trolling motor mount?


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

that sounds like one of my adventures. dammit man. :banghead


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *David Ridenour (3/16/2008)*Man that bites! Was that a clamp on trolling motor mount?


 Yes..... his was mounted just like mine.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (3/16/2008)*Damn it man. Want to use my screen name for a while "Murphy's Law" oke
> 
> 
> 
> Pm me, I know some one that has a 12 volt T/M he will sale at a good price that has been used maybe 2 times.


How does Murphy's Law work????? If somthing can go wrong it usually will?????


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (3/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *murphyslaw (3/16/2008)*Damn it man. Want to use my screen name for a while "Murphy's Law" oke
> ...


If some thing can go wrong... It will !!! Take out the usually


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry to get on here late but MR said it just right. that night F&%KING SUCKED!!! about half way to our destination (before the light or trolling motor incident) i had a feeling to just turn around and fish some where closer to the boat ramp but said what the hell lets just keep going. should have payed attention to that feeling and stopped!!! well i bought a new trolling motor today..hope to go try it out tonight. the old one was rigged on there do to the clamp was not wide enough for the side of my boat. have needed to chage that trolling motor for a LONG time. new one fits the boat like it should and we also fixed the lights so we should not have a problem with that any more either.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (3/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Midnight Rider (3/16/2008)*
> ...


 Roger!!!!! that kinda goes along with "always expect the worse and you will never be disapointed"


----------

